#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Карма Ринпоче реализовал малое радужное тело

## Цхултрим Тращи

Сообщение в фейсбуке Чога Ринпоче:

Дорогая Драгоценная Сангха,

Как вы знаете из моего недавнего сообщения, мой драгоценный учитель Дзогчен Лама Карма Ринпоче ушёл 11 ноября 2013 года. Вчера я получил необычайные новости от моих друзей во Дхарме из святой земли Дзогчен в Тибете, что священное тело моего благого учителя Ламы Кармы очевидно и значительно уменьшилось в размере. Тело Ламы Кармы было примерно 175 см высотой, но через две недели после того, как он ушёл, его сидящее тело уменьшилось до примерно 20 см, что означает, что его тело, включая скелет, уменьшилось почти на 80%. В соответствии с тантрами Дзогчена это чудесное проявление показывает, что он реализовал Малое Радужное тело, что означает достижение им наивысшей реализации Будды прямо в этой жизни. Пожалуйста, глубоко порадуйтесь его верности практике и его достижению Дзогчена. Сделав так, вы накопите неизмеримые заслуги.

Продолжение (на англ.) и слайды: https://www.facebook.com/notes/dzogc...51794778007773

----------

Aion (26.11.2013), Alex (24.11.2013), AndyZ (27.11.2013), Chok Drang (26.12.2013), Legba (24.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.11.2013), Pema Sonam (25.11.2013), sergey (24.11.2013), SlavaR (26.11.2013), Sojj (25.11.2013), Styeba (25.11.2013), Айрат (24.11.2013), Алексей Л (24.11.2013), Антончик (25.11.2013), Аньезка (25.11.2013), Бо (27.11.2013), Вангдраг (25.11.2013), Галина_Сур (24.11.2013), Германн (27.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Дордже (24.11.2013), Игорь Канунников (24.11.2013), Неварин (25.11.2013), Нико (24.11.2013), Николас (25.11.2013), Ондрий (24.11.2013), Павел Ш. (25.11.2013), Пангена (27.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.11.2013), Савелов Александр (27.11.2013), Сергей И. (25.11.2013), Сергей Федоров (27.11.2013), Сергей Хос (24.11.2013), Эделизи (28.11.2013), Юань Дин (24.11.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

Крут, я его когда первый раз увидел- сразу так и подумал

----------


## Дубинин

А вот кроме этих слов в статье и халатика с чем-то внутри- ничего нет?

----------

Вантус (24.11.2013), Влад К (24.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Кузьмич (25.11.2013), Паня (24.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот кроме этих слов в статье и халатика с чем-то внутри- ничего нет?


А вам чего ещё хочется? И зачем?




> А вот тот факт, что всё это преподносится как очередная байка для козопасов — ну так чего ещё ждать от фермеров. В западном мире они смотрятся несколько карикатурно со своими "святынями".


Преподносится вполне традиционным образом. Менять традицию не имеет смысла так как не стоит задачи навязать её кому-то, кому она неинтересна.




> Хотят, действительно, уважения, будут демонстрировать "очевидные реализации" очевидным для западного общества образом. А сослаться на "сакральный" смысл человеческого тела никак не получится, учитывая то, что они эти тела, если не бальзамируют, то сжигают или кромсают.


Я сильно сомневаюсь, что мастера Дзогчен или ученики мастеров Дзогчен могут хотеть уважения.

----------

Aion (26.11.2013), Аньезка (25.11.2013), Бхусуку (27.11.2013), Германн (27.11.2013), Джигме (11.12.2013), Сергей Хос (24.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я сильно сомневаюсь, что мастера Дзогчен или ученики мастеров Дзогчен могут хотеть уважения.


кажный мерит по себе )))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хотелось, бы увидеть тело или голову хотя-бы. А зачем?, так веровАть хотся- как и всем- завидно.


К сожалению, вряд ли тибетцы будут разворачивать мумии учителей и отдавать их на экспертизу. Эти мумии традиционно считаются реликвиями и их принято почитать. Единственная надежда —что кто-то из нынешних западных практиков реализует радужное тело, завещав перед этим свою мумию научным учреждениям для исследования, мне так кажется.

----------

Aion (26.11.2013), Антончик (25.11.2013), Бхусуку (27.11.2013), Германн (27.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Дубинин (24.11.2013), Кузьмич (25.11.2013), Николас (25.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (25.11.2013), Сергей Хос (27.11.2013), Сергей Ч (24.11.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Я получал благословения и передачи у этого йогина в 2010 году. Встреча с ним оставила неизгладимый отпечаток в моем уме, и я молюсь достигнуть хотя бы сотой части его реализации. Также мой Учитель неоднократно повторял, что Лама Кади - один из самых высокореализованных практикующих, живущих в наши дни.

----------

Aion (26.11.2013), Alex (24.11.2013), Legba (27.11.2013), Olle (24.11.2013), Pema Sonam (27.11.2013), Styeba (25.11.2013), Антончик (25.11.2013), Аньезка (25.11.2013), Богдан Б (25.11.2013), Бхусуку (27.11.2013), Германн (27.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Карма Зангпо (28.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (25.11.2013), Сергей Федоров (27.11.2013), Сергей Ч (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

пока не читал всю тему.. но осуждаю )) - критиков

предложение простое как ситцевые трусы - не пинать конкретные имена, это может обижать *вполне хороших людей.* и это само по себе не хорошо.
лучше всего поступать этично -  свои сомнения продолжать озвучивать асбстрактно* без имен* в теме Запад и Ваджраяна по существу вопроса.

----------

Alex (24.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.11.2013), Дордже (25.11.2013), Неварин (25.11.2013), Сергей Ч (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2013)

----------


## babochka

Ребзи, ближе к теме, что никто так и не поехал чтоли посмотреть своими глазами?
Кстати про 175 см при жизни чушь, мы конечно не мерились, но я точно была выше Ламы Кади, а у меня 176 см. На вскидку рост у него был 164 может и меньше.
Кто там рулит процессом, не в курсе? Может Патрул Ринпоче поехал?

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Neroli

А что значит "малое радужное тело"? Это хинаянское что ли?

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А что значит "малое радужное тело"? Это хинаянское что ли?


Не, это означает, что сильно уменьшился в размерах.

----------


## Neroli

> Не, это означает, что сильно уменьшился в размерах.


А большое тогда когда?

----------


## Нико

> А большое тогда когда?


Про большие радужные тела, честно говоря, не слыхала. )

И вообще откуда эта фишка взялась про уменьшение тела, когда радужным оно становится?

----------


## Neroli

> Про большие радужные тела, честно говоря, не слыхала. )


"Волосы и ногти"?

----------


## Нико

> "Волосы и ногти"?


Нет, это как раз "слишком мало". ) Так-то тела остаются.

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, это как раз "слишком мало". ) Так-то тела остаются.


А я как раз слышала, что если только рожки да ножки волосы и ногти остались - это признак сАмого радужного тела.

----------

Legba (27.11.2013), Вантус (27.11.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Не, это означает, что сильно уменьшился в размерах.


А какое объяснение этому явлению с точки зрения религии? Тело уменьшается из-за того, что часть физического тела растворяется в радуге или превращается в свет?

----------


## Нико

> А я как раз слышала, что если только рожки да ножки волосы и ногти остались - это признак сАмого радужного тела.


Самого маленького).

----------


## Нико

Говорят, одна из причин достижения "джа лю" -- это чтобы не доставлять проблем своим большим и тяжёлым трупом после смерти. Вот так объясняют некоторые. )

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

Вот, про сиддхи: Нингмапинский Чагме Ринпоче в 60-х без документов из Тибета в Непал приехал. И когда у него возникли проблемы с полицией, он показал четыре руки. Эта фотография до сих пор хранится в резиденции Далай-ламы.

----------

Германн (28.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Паня (27.11.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Вот, про сиддхи: Нингмапинский Чагме Ринпоче в 60-х без документов из Тибета в Непал приехал. И когда у него возникли проблемы с полицией, он показал четыре руки. Эта фотография до сих пор хранится в резиденции Далай-ламы.


А у вас ее случайно нет? Фотографии имею ввиду, не  4 рук)

----------

Алик (27.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Vidya

> А что значит "малое радужное тело"? Это хинаянское что ли?


Если говорить в общем, то радужные тела подразделяют на множество видов, обычно в зависимости от метода, которым оно достигается, и времени достижения (при жизни, после смерти). Если брать самую простую классификацию, то говорят о радужном теле ('ja lus), теле света ('od sku) и радужном теле великого переноса ('ja lus 'pho ba chen po). При достижении радужного тела, тело практикующего начинает постепенно уменьшаться в размерах. Если этот процесс доходит до конца, то остаются волосы и ногти, и говорят, что было достигнуто радужное тело. Если этот процесс до конца не дошел, говорят о малом радужном теле.

----------

Legba (27.11.2013), Neroli (27.11.2013), Вантус (27.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Дубинин (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А у вас ее случайно нет? Фотографии имею ввиду, не  4 рук)


Нет, фотографий нет. Говорят, он до сих пор жив, в Непале, и людей лечит от инсультов.

----------

Германн (28.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Вот, про сиддхи: Нингмапинский Чагме Ринпоче в 60-х без документов из Тибета в Непал приехал. И когда у него возникли проблемы с полицией, он показал четыре руки. Эта фотография до сих пор хранится в резиденции Далай-ламы.


Напомнило: "Усы, лапы и хвост - вот мой паспорт")

----------

Алик (27.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (27.11.2013), лесник (12.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Напомнило: "Усы, лапы и хвост - вот мой паспорт")


Не стебитесь, если не понимаете.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не стебитесь, если не понимаете.


Тоесть ты утверждаешь, что в резиденции ЕСДЛ, есть фотография ламы с четырьмя руками?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не стебитесь, если не понимаете.


А вы тоже исповедуйте то, что проповедаете  :Wink:  И остальные возьмут с вас пример.

----------

Вантус (27.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Дубинин (27.11.2013), Павел Ш. (28.11.2013), Паня (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А у вас ее случайно нет? Фотографии имею ввиду, не  4 рук)


Эта фотка скрывается, она только в резиденции есть.

----------

Германн (28.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Эта фотка скрывается, она только в резиденции есть.


Тоесть если послать просьбу- её показать и рассказать, от крупной организации- в офис ЕСДЛ, то на кого сослаться об источнике подобной информации-на тебя?

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Паня

> Эта фотка скрывается, она только в резиденции есть.


От чего такая конфиденциальность?

----------

Алик (27.11.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

Увидел бы я эту тему про радужные тела и четырехруких сиддхи пару лет назад, подумал бы: "офигеть, да, тут мракобесие похлеще православия будет, в буддизм ни ногой!!!", а сейчас вот реагирую спокойно, 10 000 путей все-таки.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Очень надеюсь, что подобные мне начнут знакомиться с учением Будды из других источников.

----------

Антончик (27.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> От чего такая конфиденциальность?


Я не знаю, если честно, отчего. )))) Знала бы, сказала б.

----------

Германн (28.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> P.S. Очень надеюсь, что подобные мне начнут знакомиться с учением Будды из других источников.


Поддерживаю.

Очень надеюсь, что все будут знакомиться с учением Будды по буддийским источникам.

----------

Вангдраг (27.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Если говорить в общем, то радужные тела подразделяют на множество видов, обычно в зависимости от метода, которым оно достигается, и времени достижения (при жизни, после смерти). Если брать самую простую классификацию, то говорят о радужном теле ('ja lus), теле света ('od sku) и радужном теле великого переноса ('ja lus 'pho ba chen po). При достижении радужного тела, тело практикующего начинает постепенно уменьшаться в размерах. Если этот процесс доходит до конца, то остаются волосы и ногти, и говорят, что было достигнуто радужное тело. Если этот процесс до конца не дошел, говорят о малом радужном теле.


Говорят о малом, а какие достижения в этом случае?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот, про сиддхи: Нингмапинский Чагме Ринпоче в 60-х без документов из Тибета в Непал приехал. И когда у него возникли проблемы с полицией, он показал четыре руки.


Полиция разбежалась?

----------

Legba (27.11.2013), Паня (27.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Полиция разбежалась?


Удивилась и разбежалась, говорят)))). Так он без документов в Индию и проник. )

----------

Германн (28.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Говорят о малом, а какие достижения в этом случае?


Ну, если о малом, то уменьшился, значит. )

----------


## Паня

> Удивилась и разбежалась, говорят)))). Так он без документов в Индию и проник. )


Вот бы от российских гайцов какое-нибудь чудо-средство (кроме денег))

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, если о малом, то уменьшился, значит. )


Я имею ввиду какова реализация при малом радужном.
Или смысл практики в течении жизни в том, чтобы после смерти труп уменьшился в размерах и все?

----------


## Vidya

> Говорят о малом, а какие достижения в этом случае?


Поскольку для реализации даже малого радужного тела требуется очень большая стабильность в распознании природы ума, поэтому считается, что такой практикующий достигает высшие сиддхи - пробуждение.

----------

Neroli (27.11.2013), Германн (28.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я имею ввиду какова реализация при малом радужном.
> Или смысл практики в течении жизни в том, чтобы после смерти труп уменьшился в размерах и все?


Нет, конечно. Реализация "гью лю" означает просветление. Но не у всех бывают явные признаки уменьшения тела и т.п. Оно может и не уменьшаться.

----------

Neroli (27.11.2013), Германн (28.11.2013)

----------


## Legba

> Ребзи, ближе к теме, что никто так и не поехал чтоли посмотреть своими глазами?
> Кстати про 175 см при жизни чушь, мы конечно не мерились, но я точно была выше Ламы Кади, а у меня 176 см. На вскидку рост у него был 164 может и меньше.
> Кто там рулит процессом, не в курсе? Может Патрул Ринпоче поехал?


Насчет роста - подтверждаю. )) Патрул Ринпоче вроде не поехал, по крайней мере пока.
А прочим - чего ехать то? И не покажут нам особо ничего, да и если бы показали - ну, маленькое мертвое тело.
Тебе, как врачу, может что-то и понятно было-бы, а простым верующим там делать, ИМХО, нечего.

Лама Кади был замечательным дедушкой. Многие из долины Дзогчен - Патрул Ринпоче, Чога Ринпоче, Дзогчен Ринпоче - отзывались о нем,
как о высокореализованном практике. Я лично судить не могу. В любом случае, жил и практиковал он в таких условиях, что мало не покажется.

----------

babochka (27.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2013), Pema Sonam (27.11.2013), Германн (28.11.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Дубинин (27.11.2013), Паня (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## babochka

Ок, поняла, вобщем если кто поедет - дайте знать, есть несколько просьб! А также готова спонсорнуть частично поездочку, но адекватным людям, которые докажут свою адекватность!

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

А критерий адекватности субъективный или объективный?))

----------


## babochka

> А критерий адекватности субъективный или объективный?))


критерии мои личные, то есть субъективные ))

----------


## Сергей Федоров

Прочитал сегодня эту новость и вдруг стало очень тепло и спокойно.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2013), Бхусуку (28.11.2013), Германн (28.11.2013)

----------


## Германн

Сохранились ли записи учений Ламы?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Сохранились ли записи учений Ламы?


Я сомневаюсь, что Лама давал какие-либо учения.

----------


## Германн

> Я сомневаюсь, что Лама давал какие-либо учения.


Может быть, он оставил какой-то совет? На что-то обращал внимание людей?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Может быть, он оставил какой-то совет? На что-то обращал внимание людей?


Лама был крайне скромен и вел жизнь йогина. Если узнаю про какие-то сохранившиеся наставления - дам знать  :Smilie: 



> нет. я прекрасно знаю что нужно писать на БФ, чтобы действительно сорвать "спасиб")) поверьте- это не то))


На БФ в последнее время модно высмеивать святых и вытирать ноги об традиции. Если что  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (28.11.2013), Германн (29.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (29.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (01.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меня лично вдохновляют такие примеры, можно только сорадоваться реализации других существ.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.11.2013), Pema Sonam (29.11.2013), Антончик (02.12.2013), Павел Ш. (29.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Кстати, у кого-нибудь есть аккаунт на dharmawiki.ru?

Надо бы вот сюда добавить про Кади Ринпоче, раз уж там Ачук-лама упоминается: http://www.dharmawiki.ru/index.php/%...B5%D0%BB%D0%BE

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.12.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

если у кого есть ссылки по этой теме в тибето-китайском нэте- поделитесь

----------


## Премадэв

http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_48aa33160102enje.html

http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4899c6180102dzz6.html






http://yadi.sk/d/Y3LZo6nRDKyLE

https://vk.com/tibbon?w=wall-1966915_335%2Fall

----------


## Кузьмич

А ЛУЧШЕ БЫ НЕ ПОКАЗЫВАЛИ ВСЮ ЭТУ ШНЯГУ!  Я бы тогда продолжил верить  :Smilie: .

----------

Влад К (09.12.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А ЛУЧШЕ БЫ НЕ ПОКАЗЫВАЛИ ВСЮ ЭТУ ШНЯГУ!  Я бы тогда продолжил верить .


Китайцы- ребята суровые, если-бы не сейчас, так раньше, они- бы это дело разоблачили, так что всяко может быть, тут не за ни против)) (А вот действительно интересно, если китайские разоблачения до Ден Сяо Пина, потом может им это было не выгодно, сориться)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Китайцы- ребята суровые, если-бы не сейчас, так раньше, они- бы это дело разоблачили, так что всяко может быть, тут не за ни против)) (А вот действительно интересно, если китайские разоблачения до Ден Сяо Пина, потом может им это было не выгодно, сориться)


Зачем разоблачать? Мракобесие - дело полезное государству.

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Премадэв

Я понял что те кто отождествлял себя с Ясным Светом

дематериализовал тело в Самом Себе - с эффектом светорадуги

про двух различных Лам повествование изложено

и приводятся примеры про подобные случаи растворения "собственного" тела в радужном свете в "прошлом" 

( время существует для тех кто не смог выйти за пределы времени )

можно запутаться если читать автоперевод не внимательно.

СМИРЕННЫЕ ПОКЛОНЫ МАШИНЕ-ПЕРЕВОДЧИКУ.

http://jan51511.pixnet.net/blog/post...相繼虹化

30 ноября СБ 2013 
● очень удивительно! Дзогчен традиции в этом году, два последовательных радуга Дейд 

Автор: Лотос Мехян 

    11 ноября 2013   Теперь Дзогчен традиции 82-летний гуру Ga Ди-лама показывает достижение радужного тела 


     Гаутама Будда основал буддизм существует полная система, в том числе буддизма Тхеравады, китайского буддизма, тибетского буддизма в трех частях. Какие Тибетский тантрический буддистские секты, как цветы цветут. В качестве тибетских буддийских сект в замечательной - Ньингма Дзогчен высшего закона, уже удивил мир. Великое Совершенство охватывает все слова Будда учил, это самый удобный и самый тщательный Будда закона, а именно практикующий достичь состояния Будды, большинство Avision пожизненные достижения бессмертны радуга тело! Хотя это звучит так далеко, загадочный, невероятные вещи, но мы увидели количество жизни суждено теперь. 

Сентябрь 2013, я пошел для участия Bliss Пуджа Дзогчен Монастырь и отпустите яка, слушать Kongoji подал, когда гуру Kangding, 90-летний гуру Suonansongbo Старый лама радуга материи, ум всегда хотел из Германии При прохождении восемь США сетку обратно лично отдать дань уважения его, но, к сожалению, потому что занят, не смогла это сделать. Другой радуга 80-летний гуру Ga Di-ламы, в течение многих лет в Дзогчен отступления Святая Земля долголетия Valley в Дзогчен репутации, глубоко буддийских монахов и любви, у меня есть привилегия свидетелями их уважаемым цвет. После того как я закончил успешно участвуют блаженства Пуджа Як большой релиз от Дзогчен, Дзогчен Монастыря оставляя едва ли не больше, чем через месяц, 11 ноября, 2013, Ga Ди-лама вновь показывает текущее достижение радужного тела. Старые мастера в мире живут в камне оставил отпечатки пальцев, следы, костыли и Индию, умер после показа эмблему достижения появились радужного тела трлн, умер в тот же день, как свод законов, сокращает размер ребенка, а только пешком, и, наконец, снижается до 20 см. Согласно Дзогчен Дейд сказал старых мастеров Королевский Ga практике достижений радуги, безусловно, полностью, но, как и история Дзогчен Дзогчен появляется столько успеваемостью в Дзогчен буддийских монахов и молиться постоянно днем и ночью, Гуру Cibei De Ga старый император оставил свод законов, Энн жила в Дзогчен постоянного святыне - Дзогчен Монастырь, в интересах более живых существ и их уверенность растет учеников Будды. 



     (Последние опасения брат также опубликовал связанный блог, куда консолидации.) 



    Поскольку буддизм, чтобы понять цель жизни в том, чтобы изучать буддизм Будда, освобождается от своего обета и достижений. Из учения Будды в мире, так как Хунхуа, были бесчисленные преданные оказалось высшим достижением в мир с мудростью Будды! От плода с карты все равно будет продолжать выполнять в нашем мире. 



    Есть также много предыдущего Zen просветления или достижений Коан, современный Дзедо Есть много случаев, возрождается! В тибетском буддизме больше этого волшебного радуги явления. После практики тантрический достичь высокого положения, появляется скончался радуга, когда явление: Когда умирает, медитация организм постоянно светящиеся, светящиеся Синхай, когда сокращается, в то время как снижать постепенно исчезать, оставляя только последний гвоздь и волосы ; узкий в его светлой плоти случаю, верхняя часть головы появляется Avision заполнены. Это стремление к смерти тибетского буддизма практикующий высшей государственной - радуга совокупность правовых норм. Есть уступает, их плоть не сузить люминесценция уже не сводится к определенной степени, остальным Синхай жесткий, как железо - что отражает человека сокращается, поскольку очень похожи. 



  Кажется невероятным, чтобы слушать простых людей, и в тантрической мнению практикующего, они не трудно увидеть. Есть сообщения, что: в 1952 году, затем секретарь партии Чжан Гохуа Тибет и тибетский элита генералы почвы Дэн Нима, и многие люди, присутствовавшие, и лично свидетелями живого Будды "Радуга" из ходу. Что-то примерно так: когда бывший командующий Тибетского военного генерала Чжан Гохуа, что старик живет Фоде Ge Yi Длинный Сонам ​​Намгьял Хонг сказал: "На следующее утро он покинул Тибет». Генерал Чжан погаснет. Смотрите, кто Будды, сидящего центральную Большой зал, не принимать гостей. Озадаченный генерал Чжан момент, так же, как охранники стояли смотреть вперед. Смотреть другие монахи в храме, сидящего в живого Будды вокруг, люди в посещаемости. Будда Прыжки со своего места, и прежде, чем прыгать обратно на землю, третий Прыжки громкий шум, например, играет большую гром, Будда исчезнет, ​​увидел Yiduohongyun полетел, не оставил никаких следов следующий. 



   И после 80 лет, есть еще люди, в радуге практики, в том числе некоторых известных старших монахов: например阿格旺другой способ MEISHOKU волна Преподобный Кенпо; Дзогчен традиции старых мастеров Преподобный Тубтен песни吉扎巴( Карма Ринпоче коренной гуру); Дзогчен Монастырь Арабская наследие Джионг Dothan Преподобный; Джигме Ринпоче Пунцок; Aqiu лама и год Дракона Мастер и так далее! 



   Сегодня многие старшие монахи показали сейчас скончался, пойти на их чистой Чату. Мы, как сирот, брошенных как задержали в этом мире, в то время, когда закон Шакьямуни буддийский выродилась время, чтобы совпасть с болота скорбей процветали, Падмасамбхава был предоставлен Хатчисон сказал: "Хотя еще есть время, у людей нет древняя . "В поиске Мяо Мяо Син Хан, на протяжении всей истории, мы видели, как на следующий закат, с течением времени? ! Как мир, но каждый вегетационный Куронг, снова и снова в общем, многие из них с видом на природу, носят долгосрочный характер изменений, в середине остается тем же самым, но сердце человека, но это трудно ответить, как никогда. В этом цикле мы для того, чтобы приютить море, везде полно страданий, поэтому люди должны иметь мудрость, чтобы тщательно выбирать причинность, усердной практики Дхарму, чтобы быть успешным в будущем, чтобы направлять живых существ общую нищету. 



    Сам Падмасамбхава сказал: "Я никогда не покидал эти письма я все еще ​​не верите мне, мои дети всегда будут защищать мое сострадание." Один из величайших современных мастеров Святейший Мани себя сказал "Я не могу честно сказать, что один, как бы ни Wuzhuoeshi развевающейся мутность суеты существ, как жадность и невежество, пока люди все еще ​​эффективные способы держать линию, еще запах сложный мышление, все еще ​​чистое место боится одиночества и одиночество к быстрому практике, я сам никогда не останавливался бы в стороне от них, я считаю, в ближайшее время, я буду понимать, свое обещание -! Самостоятельно и все иждивенцы мир встретится в раю ". 



   Дхарма очень благоприятным! Дзогчен достижением является очень благоприятным! Два немецких милость разделение на молитву ужасу существ, рано Chengyuanzailai! Мне стыдно и так готовы ученик отныне гель исповедь волосы, Дуэйн реабилитирован, Бодхичитту, решимости проявлять, чтобы монахи монахов, которые в качестве примера, ширина разумной жизни загробной жизни! 



19 сентября 2013   Дзогчен традиции 92-летний гуру Suonansongbo радуга шоу сейчас 








Кабель Nansong Бо на бывшей способом по преподавателей и студентов 


Вложение 15536

Вложение 15537

Вложение 15538

Вложение 15529

              Musella долина полного лотоса 

Вложение 15530

          Двухканальный Avision 


Вложение 15531

Вложение 15532

          IPL в настоящее время лучший день радуга 



11 ноября 2013   Теперь Дзогчен традиции 82-летний гуру Ga Ди-лама показывает достижение радужного тела 









           Закон, как Ga Di-ламы в течение своей жизни 

Вложение 15534

Вложение 15535

           Читай Писания ежедневно толщиной 





           Ga Ди-лама Дзогчен святой долговечность Долина отступление дом 









          Три следы на лестнице около отступления дома и два костыли Индия 

Вложение 15533







Молчание вокруг тела закона в тот же день, как узкой, как у младенца только размер ноги, и, наконец, снижается до 20 см 






  Тибетский девушка сердца лампа - старый лама отступление 



  Ga Ди-лама 

Вы лампа, 

Никогда выключил свет, 

Прежде, чем мы были в пути 

Вы всегда были освещая, 

Таким образом, мы не боимся ночной поездки дороге, 

Вы великий Успешность, 

Никогда не один, чтобы мир забыл практикующего. Сегодня, я все еще ​​могу слушать ваши звуки благословение мантры еще можно увидеть ваши руки в воздух и вращающейся Мани свою очередь, помните ли вы меня, маленькая девочка, одетые в тибетской одежде, сначала перейдите к вашей аудитории, то Я плачу в вашей постели, в то время плачет, потому что вы знаете об этом, хотя я не говорю перед вами, но мое сердце с вами, чтобы обсудить ваш лик так добр, как вы читаете буддистские священные писания как драгоценный нектар, на мой взгляд вы бесконечная лампы. 

  ---- Чамдо   Студент   Джейн Рут Qiuqiu

----------


## Премадэв

НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ ВСТАВИТЬ ТЕКСТ И ФОТО ИЛИ КТО ТО МЕШАЕТ ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А ЛУЧШЕ БЫ НЕ ПОКАЗЫВАЛИ ВСЮ ЭТУ ШНЯГУ!  Я бы тогда продолжил верить .


А что так? Вас огорчили иероглифы? :Facepalm:  Но почему то бурят и калмыков кирилица не огорчает  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (13.07.2016)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ ВСТАВИТЬ ТЕКСТ И ФОТО ИЛИ КТО ТО МЕШАЕТ ЭТО СДЕЛАТЬ


силы Зла?

----------


## Премадэв

http://blog.sina.cn/dpool/blog/s/blo...70101bkjf.html

http://www.duozhiqin.com/forum/viewt...php?tid=158965

https://vk.com/id18089244?w=wall18089244_118%2Fall

----------

Алдын Хадыс (09.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> http://blog.sina.cn/dpool/blog/s/blo...70101bkjf.html
> 
> http://www.duozhiqin.com/forum/viewt...php?tid=158965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/id18089244?w=wall18089244_118%2Fall


Спасибо,замечательно! Если то, что там написано так было, то это яркий пример деятельности и проявление мудрости и сочуствия Бодхисаттвы.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Там написано, что данный гуру постоянно медитировал, жил совсем скромно, из еды у него был мешочек с просо или каким то там зерном - для приготовления кашки типа цампы, кровать была квадратная, на которой невозможно спать, а только сидеть и медитировать... Ну и все в таком вот духе, и описание чудес, и проявленных этим гуру сидх.

Значит дальше там ссылка на форуме обсуждают это событие (реализация тела) и вспоминают, что это древняя практика Дзогчен, которая раньше практиковалась в Пакистане. Ну и тд, очень обстоятельно беседуют и говорят, что все это правда значит и тд.

----------

Ашвария (10.12.2013), Дондог (13.07.2016), Премадэв (09.12.2013)

----------

